# Archie, Patterdale X Jack Russell Terrier (PatterJack), DOB 04.08  Bradford



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie, Patterdale X Jack Russell Terrier (PatterJack), DOB 04.08  Reading, Berks


*Homing Requirements: *Archie needs a Terrier home where he can rest within a Terrier's comfort zone. He would prefer not to live with children. He is happy living with settled dogs and even a dog friendly cat as long as it isn't skittish else he will chase.

*His Story: * Archie has grown up in a busy animal centered family with children, a few cats and small furries and he has done well! However he fell out with the young German Shepherd bitch as she came of age and so moved in with a relative to live successfully with their 2 bitches. A baby's imminent arrival means he is looking for a new home. Archie is neutered but not up to date with his vacs.

*Advert: * Archie has been raised in a dynamic setting with other animals many of them introduced to him as puppies. He has lived with an older cat and been put in his place as a cat needs to do with a terrier just to make their message clearshe made her message clear! Archie has, on 2 occasions, got over zealous and nipped the children but nothing of concern. Oh Archie ever the terrier and loved for it but perhaps over challenged and now needing a simpler home life to settle down into.

Archie is a 5 year young Patterdale X Jack Russell Terrier, well balanced and well socialized. Perhaps on reflection his home was a little crowded to cramp his terrier style or produced a tad too much of a challenge for him to manage. Archie is a much loved dog and his family have asked us to help him find a terrier family who can capitalize on his skills and adore him for his obvious competences.

Please visit Archies thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Archie PatterJack DOB 04.08 Bradford Relative's Home to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100+ dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Archie is now in a foster home in Reading, Berkshire. An update and pics from this fosterer ...




Sleepy boy

[

]
I like to finish your tea!!


Reading the Kindle and enjoying the very rare rays of sun


Sun is so nice!


This morning - do I really need to go out, its raining and cold again

Archie has been so good and I feel he has actually calmed my crazy pack of two dogs down when we are out on a walk. I feel he will be off lead dog on secure areas since he is not so hunty and when he goes to the end of the flexi lead, he stops and waits for you to catch up with him. When I throw the ball to my dogs, he just waits by my legs and stays out of the way of them two crazy ones running around.

Last few days I have started to walk in a different park - its much busier and lots of dogs, joggers, bikes etc. He is very keen to get to all dogs initially but settles. So far has been good with them all, but can get a bit growly if my dogs start growling to the other dog. He is also very keen to say hello to all passers by's".

Archie is still available for adoption.


----------

